# Blutelfen Rp gruppe



## Saphuron (7. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen 

ich wollte mich mal erkunden ob ihr vielleicht eine gute Blutelfen RP gruppe kennt oder eine andere gute rp gilde.

 Ich habe mir shcon des längeren RP angesehn und wollte nun damit auch anfangen und mir einen Blutelfen magier erstellen 

wenn irgendjemand vorshcläge hat bitte name des realms und der gilde bennenen  ich wäre euch sehr verbunden  dankö


----------



## Brokulus (8. Januar 2011)

Komm einfach mal auf Die Aldor, da gibt es ne Menge Blutelfen RP Gilden.


----------

